# Hudson to work out with the Spurs



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.broadbandnewsnet.com/newsmanager/anmviewer.asp?a=4022&z=1
*really couldn't talk to any teams until (after the buyout)," Hudson told the Journal-Standard newspaper of Freeport, IL. "After that, I've been in contact with San Antonio, I'll be out in San Antonio next Monday. Not a bad place to be at all, the world champions. I'm going to work out with them and see what the opportunity is there, and I'm pretty sure I'll have some other things come up."*

What do yall think of this...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Im interested to see how his try out goes. He was a pretty good player before he got hurt.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Since we have already resigned Vaughn and he has already played in our system for a yr, I dont understand this move if we sign him. Vaughn hustles more then any other play I know ( besides maybe Manu or bowen )


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

any one hear how it went?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Looks like this won't happen...


> *Spurs Work Out Troy Hudson*
> 
> That is true, the Spurs had Hudson here last week, but his agent told News 4, Tuesday, that he does not expect Hudson to sign with the Spurs. Hudson is looking to play a lot and that won't happen with Tony Parker here. He said it was not an ideal situation for either side.
> 
> Read More...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Popovich must hate Beno Udrih. Any news/plans on him?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Popovich must hate Beno Udrih. Any news/plans on him?


He is easily the most hated spur player, I think hes been in pops dog house since the finals of 05.


----------

